# Love this.....



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope this is real. It's all backwards now....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

1918? Yeah I'd say it's real. Folks were more in tune with not relying on others for basic sustenance back then. If they didn't live in the city, chances are they had a large garden, a flock of chickens and maybe a cow or goat for milk.
We have 4 hens for each member of the house.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool poster!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

jen3910 said:


> Hope this is real. It's all backwards now....


yes! I wish! if I had a small "responsible" child, would he/she build a nice coop like that, but big enough to serve ten chickens and secure enough to protect? because as it is, us two adults are having a hard time!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

how cool is that, pity its not like that now.


----------

